
Is there any evidence that, in the long run, startups are net job generators? - azuajef
Is there any evidence that, in the long run, startups are net job generators?
======
tmaly
I remember around the year 2000, there was a newspaper clipping about a guy
that had received an award. It might have been a nobel prize, but I cannot
remember now.

He essentially proved that mergers and acquisitions destroyed jobs. Yes this
seems intuitive, but he backed it up with proof.

Large companies are ingrained in their industry, and when you see them in the
news, it is usually related to mergers and acquisitions.

So if larger companies do not create jobs, who creates them then?

I would say it is successful startups. Are they net job generators, I do not
have any data to prove or disprove that. But I can say that new innovation
provides more opportunities for job creation.

------
alain94040
Definitely. Remember that startups include the hugely successful ones. If
Google and Facebook had been started in Spain instead of the US, do you think
Spain would have more jobs now?

------
informatimago
For programmers, obviously. For steel workers, or taxi drivers, definitely
not.

~~~
marvel_boy
I doubt it. Even for programmers effects of start-up scene are not allways
positive.

~~~
azuajef
This is also my initial impression. But is there any published study in favor
or against this view?

------
id122015
I think the books are balanced. First the startups generate jobs. Next
"government intervention" imposes a minimum wage, and startups replace half of
work-force with.. technology. Like it just happened recently in the USA with
some food chain as I've heard.

~~~
deep_attention
Would a minimum wage push the startups to replace their workforce?

